# A handful of my B&Ws



## ions (Mar 10, 2011)

1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## shadylady (Mar 10, 2011)

LOVE #2, but the last photo looks a bit fake =/


----------



## photocist (Mar 10, 2011)

shadylady said:


> LOVE #2, but the last photo looks a bit fake =/


 why do you say that? i think it looks fine.

#1 is great. nice editing done to bring out the contrast and focus.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 10, 2011)

shadylady said:


> LOVE #2, but the last photo looks a bit fake =/


 
ahhhh never mind... read that wrong >.<

yeah i really like #1 and #4, the vignetting worked perfectly


----------



## ions (Mar 10, 2011)

Fake eh? Huh. Can you be more specific? Not sure what to take from that. Does the colour version (not the exact same shot, but more or less the same) look fake? Other than enhancing the brightness of some icicles and the overall contrast I don't remember doing a whole lot to that one.


----------



## willis_927 (Mar 10, 2011)

I really like #1 and #4. I would say I like the color version of 4 a bit more than the B&W version, but both are great.


----------



## ions (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you. I prefer the colour version as well.


----------



## Frequency (Mar 12, 2011)

1, 3 and 4 are my picks; 
yes, third has some unnatural look. But that does not mean the image is not appealing;
 it really suggests some creative modification by the photographer;
 o fcourse, if we stretch such kind of processing too far, the result can be disastrous, as sometimes happens with my pictures


----------



## Tashyd (Mar 18, 2011)

I really like the scene of your second photo.  It makes me want to take a nice stroll through a small, snow covered town to the local cafe for some coffee and pie   I also like photo three for the juxtaposition of the old building, which is in focus, against the new towering skyscrapers that are out of focus in the background.  Great photos!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Mar 18, 2011)

shadylady said:


> LOVE #2, but the last photo looks a bit fake =/


 
???? That picture is stunning!


----------



## raphaelaaron (Mar 18, 2011)

great shots. number 1 is my favorite


----------



## ions (Apr 29, 2011)

Windsor Street Ford Fiction Vignette by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## andrewKn (May 4, 2011)

1.
5.

Incredible. Not one for digital editing but these are rad. Especially the 1st. Content is amazing.


----------



## AUG19 (May 4, 2011)

I like the first one but i think, while keeping the exact same format and centering, in needs a slight crop to reduce the foreground..just a tad too much 'beach' leading the eyes to the building.


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2011)

Good start.  #2 & 4 for me...  Not much I would do differently...


----------



## RyanBlough (May 5, 2011)

I like the water in 4.  1 is awesome


----------



## mindfloodz (May 5, 2011)

i love #4 Great use of a long exposure!!


----------



## ions (May 11, 2011)

Film Noir at the Drive In by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ions (May 27, 2011)

Black and White Trillium by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------

